# Replace pcb board for 6w fluorescent hood light on little tank?



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi, I bought a little 5US gal/26 litre hex tank on eBay but the light was not working...thinking it just needed a new globe, I bought it...it's not the globe.

A computer techie friend took it apart for me, he says that it's rusted...replacement pcb boards all seem to be for LED lights these days. Any clues on how to get a replacement for it?

The spec or name of it is KE4-8w-12v-Z; the bulb is 6 watts.

I live near Sydney, Australia...

Thanks and regards, 

Takeli


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

A tank this small, a few LEDs may be a feasible option actually.

Considering how unique this problem is, it may be best to post a bunch of pics of what you're working with. This way we can help brainstorm some ideas for you. I doubt you'll be able to get the specific part the light was previously using, but a small modification may be an inexpensive alternative to a new one all together.


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you, Tugg...I was coming to the viewpoint that I need to just replace the whole light unit with the LED equivalent...Thanks for your offer of help, I would love to post some pics, but they are on my iPad, not on a website...how do I do that?
Regards, Takeli


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok, found it! Attachment icon...will have to downsize my pics first!


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay, I seem to be able to do this one pic at a time...the hood has a power port for two inputs, one is the filter which is fine. The light one isn't...


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is the inside of the hood with the light globe shown, but without the little cord that connects it to the power port....


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

And this is behind the light globe, it is what I was thinking to find a replacement for, that I listed in my first post.

Thank you for your patience in reading all of these separately!

Regards, Takeli


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If it's just a tiny 12volt ballast, you may be able to find a comparable one by looking for automotive or boat accessories. I'm not sure if Australian vehicles us 12 or 24 volts, but in the US, I would be looking for a light that uses the same size bulb that plugs into the cigarette lighter.

In either case, the time and money you'll end up spending, you may as well retrofit it with some LEDs.

It looks like you already have a few watts of 12v DC coming to that location. A rheostat to control dimming and a couple of Cree LEDs and you're gold.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Takeli,

Here is a good thread on a DIY LED retrofit that may work for you; a little aluminum U-Channel; some LED's and an inexpensive power source.


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks heaps for your answers!

I will see what I can find, the LED refit looks great if my friend can help me to put it together 

Regards, Takeli


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

It is only a 6 or 7 gallon tank. Running LED's at 12 Volts would mean you need to run at least 4 of them in the range of 12 watts total. This would be over kill. You can get Meanwell APC 12-350 which will allow you to run 4 to 10 LED's at roughly 1 Watt each for this smaller tank. I do recommend using either Cree or Phillips LED's. My personal preference is with Cree but some claim the Philips are at least equal. Total cost with 4 LED's should be around $25.00 for the upgrade.


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi, success! I have found an LED system that will fit where the Fluro tube goes, see http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221455639023...plug and play . No need to fiddle with constructing anything.

At least, I think it can be used not underwater...that it is submersible means it will be okay inside the hood that gets a lot of condensation overnight, when the air cools down a lot here in the Blue Mtns, even tho it's summer 

I did get one reply for a ballast, but it is for an LED too, which I post here if any others may be having a similar issue: http://www.banggood.com/6-10W-LED-D...nstant-Current-For-Bulb-85-277V-p-921743.html

Regards, Takeli


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Takeli said:


> Hi, success! I have found an LED system that will fit where the Fluro tube goes, see http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221455639023...plug and play . No need to fiddle with constructing anything.


I cannot comment on this since the link has been removed from Ebay. Ir that is what it tells me when I click on it.



Takeli said:


> I did get one reply for a ballast, but it is for an LED too, which I post here if any others may be having a similar issue: http://www.banggood.com/6-10W-LED-D...nstant-Current-For-Bulb-85-277V-p-921743.html


This should work for a small tank like yours. However with out listing the driving current I cannot tell you what LED's would work best this unit. Does it drive at 300ma or 1,000ma or something else. LED's need a current driver rather a voltage driver for dependability.


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

LED fish tank light
7.3/11.8/15.7/19.7 inch White/Blue/PINK/ RGB Aquarium Fish Tank light 
Features:
100-240V/50-60hz
Working Temp. 5-40C
Dual fixing suction cups
AU power plug
Entirely sealed for underwater use
Safety low voltage design
Low power and super-bright LEDs

That is most of the info...it comes from Hong Kong...I will be putting it instead of the Fluro tube inside the plastic housing if it fits,mit is shorter than the globe, and taking out the old ballast etc as it is not needed or working anyway...hence going down this path 

A very cheap solution too..about AU $18 incl postage.

And...all I need to do now, is sell a small brand new unused tube!

Comments Welcomed,

Regards, Takeli


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Update...no joy on diy led system...my friend isn't able to do it for me, and I don't have the skills or tools etc.
Looking on eBay, there are cheap LED lights that clip onto the side of the tank, one with 48 LEDs in it, but it says it only uses 3 watts...from perusing other posts here, I get the feeling this wouldn't work for my relatively tall 5 gal/25 litre hex to grow plants at mid-range light? Eg HC on the bottom? I have been using sunlight mostly, but I want some lighting that works  especially for winter time, it's summer here now.
Cost is an issue...would it be best to get a tall spiral fluoro desk lamp? I like leaving the lid off, I've been doing that during the day to allow more light in anyway, so having a tall lamp to reach over the tank could work, if I can find one tall enough...or a clip on from the hardware store.
Or...there are reef lights that are like a table lamp with a small spotlight head on eBay that have blue and white LEDs, but 3:2 or 5:4 whites to blues, seems like a lot of blue to me, would they grow plants? They are 3 watt LEDs in these ones, so a total of 15 or 27 watts...now I've done the maths, that seems like too much light!
All guidance much appreciated!


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

It being a single 5 Gallon and with my experience with LED's I would only recomend a single 3 watt LED but if you wanted to go a little brighter then a pair of 3 watt leds would work. 

yes the 48 LEDs for 3 watts means only 1/16 watt per LED and does not sound workable for any planted tank. The LED's I have seen running under 1 watt were not what would consider quality by any means. 

If it were min what I would do is get three CREE LED's on Star mounts two Neutral White and the other cool white to get a good color balance. Then drive them with a Meanwell driver APC 12-700. This would give you a total of 6 Watt of LED lighting and if you wanted more the future you could add additional LED's. The LED's would be running at roughly 2 Watts each.

Cost would be about $6.00 for the driver and $12.00 for the three LED's on Star mounting. You would also need a piece of Aluminum to epoxy the LED's on for heat distribution which should cost under $10.00. So you end up spending under $30.00 plus what ever shipping charges are for your parts. 

Please note this is US cost so your costs may vary slightly.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I like TropTrea's idea. Though I'm a little cheaper. I'd get 4 CREEs, but I'd use a 2 amp USB cell phone charger I scrounged for free, and I would grab a few old computer CPU heatsinks, or perhaps some other random length of aluminum I could find.

For high power light setups, yes a driver is ideal. They are energy efficient and you can control the level of current. But at 10 watts, do I really care if my power supply isn't the best.... nope.


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying, but I know nothing about electronics, and wiring up something like this is beyond me...I need a plug and play solution . Any thoughts on those...is a light that has a lot of blue with it going to work in a planted tank? Or do I focus on white and minimal blue re LEDs...or just try to find some kind of table lamp with a spiral fluoro that is tall enough, not so easy...a clip on May be better, but I am worried about the weight and pressure of a clip on the tank, it has thin glass panels, being a hex.
Thanks and Regards, Takeli


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

If 6 watts are okay, there is a light at PetBarn here, see http://www.petbarn.com.au/fish/aqua...lectors/animates-touch-led-light-unit-6w.html
It would just fit re the widest part of my tank, but I would rather get this larger one than their smaller model...and at least the coverage is a bit more distributed than with a spotlight type lamp.
Thanks and Regards, Takeli


----------



## Takeli (Oct 23, 2014)

Lastly...does the Petbarn one at 6 watts outdo the ones on eBay with lots of little LEDs, at times more expensive too...see:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18119369...inkin_id=8080378&kw={query}&crdt=0&sortbid=21

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FLEXIBLE...g=20140407115239&rk=11&rkt=30&sd=201125658203

The reef one: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4White-3...552048?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item3a9e933a70

Or http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalogue_products.php?prodID=7268&catID=88
Or http://www.theaquariumshop.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=3855&name=Aqua+Nova+ProLed+Lamp+Led+42

I utterly appreciate all feedback! Regarding what would work best re my small but taller than wide hex, to grow plants well. I supplement liquid carbon, potassium and other ferts when needed.

Thanks and Regards, Takeli


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It looks like one transformer, 3 mylar capacitors (these don't wear out), a transistor, 3 resistors and 2 electrolytic capacitors. I would suspect the transformer or the electrolytic caps. Too bad you're so far away. I could test and replace the bad component(s).

I agree to convert it to LED.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Takeli said:


> Or http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalogue_products.php?prodID=7268&catID=88
> 
> I utterly appreciate all feedback! Regarding what would work best re my small but taller than wide hex, to grow plants well. I supplement liquid carbon, potassium and other ferts when needed.
> 
> Thanks and Regards, Takeli


I think the best of those listed in this note is the aquarium products.com light. But the 6 Watt

http://www.petbarn.com.au/fish/aqua...lectors/animates-touch-led-light-unit-6w.html

could be better as you could have the blue LED's turned off. The 6 watts might be a lot but if if it is a 50/50 split between the blue and white then just running the whites could work out for you. Unfortunately they do not give the K rating of the LED's or the wave length so a lot of my comments on it are speculation.


----------

